# Eye of Sauron- sort of



## Cwalker935 (Sep 23, 2015)

Some of the segmented pens in Summer Extravaganza reminded me of the shape of an eye so I started thinking of trying some sort of "eye" pen.  Since I am a little bit of a Lord of the Rings geek, I thought about trying to do an Eye of Sauron blank.  I mixed up some orange PR and some dark blue PR and used them to make a segmented eye shape.  I then added a decal pupil.  It did not turn out as well as I had hoped and I am not sure if I will assemble it into a pen.  Thought I would share my experiment any way.


----------



## TurtleTom (Sep 23, 2015)

Leave it on the nightstand where it can watch you.


----------



## Heartwoodturning (Oct 14, 2015)

The blank looks great.  I can't wait to see the finished pen.


----------

